# Forum error message



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Is it me or does anyone else keep getting this message while on the forum? :?
Keep getting it when I quote a reply.
Had loads of others but this is a new one for me. 
*PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02*

John.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello
I am just not getting anywhere
Keeps coming up with errors all the time 
Sarah


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes. I just got it 3 times when trying to post this reply.


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

I had this prob last week. I've added a reply on the site info thread to let the lads know.


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I get HTTP 500 errors most of the the time when browsing or posting. I have got used to just hitting F5 after nearly every action I do on this site :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

This is what i get, been like it for about a week now :?

The website cannot display the page 
HTTP 500 
Most likely causes:
The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error.

What you can try: 
Refresh the page.

Go back to the previous page.

More information

This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

This: *PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02 *is getting on my nerves. 
Happening most of the time now when I just go to view a page. :twisted:
John.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Its taking me around 3 attempts to open a page, keeps telling me the website isn't available! :?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Its taking me around 3 attempts to open a page, keeps telling me the website isn't available! :?


I'm also getting that and a lot of the time the pages take forever to generate or won't generate at all.
If this is the new improved server's website then it shows you just how bad it was before. :twisted:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I hit refresh and it comes up no probs after i receive the php error message


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's not just you. I'm getting it regularly and I'm on Mac using Safari 3.1.1

Blinkin' irritating innit? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Taking up to 5 refreshes before getting the page up instead of the error message :evil:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

F5..FT...Fing, doesn't matter what I press, it still happens. 
UUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHH!
John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

_PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 7C81BD02_

Getting it on every post... all day on work pc and now on home laptop!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I keep getting the login screen on my home PC, yet using my wife's laptop or my works laptop I can get on. The problem then is pages not being available - it's putting me off TBH, starting to lose interest, which is a shame 'cos there ain't half some useful stuff on here.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right, should be gone. Downgraded the software to prior working version.


----------

